
Show HN: Scooget – Community for discovering new and past products people love - chiang
https://www.scooget.com
======
willnguyen
I just gave it a try. It's amazing. I haven't thought about a social platform
like this before. We can share the perspectives, articles, discussing about
any pros and cons of any products to give other people advices before they
really decide to buy them. I found It benefits us a lot. This product is still
growing. I believe that it would bring much more values to community. Let's
give it a try guys. You will love it.

------
chiang
Hey HN,

I’m Chiang, the co-founder behind Scooget
([https://scooget.com](https://scooget.com)) - a social platform for the
discovery of new and past products that people love. It’s a dedicated place
for product enthusiasts to blog, review and share their product collections
online in racks.

We are launching the public beta of our new social platform in order to gather
feedback and we hope that it’ll be useful and informative to every users.
We’re really looking forward to hear your feedback or hopefully good
criticism!

